# Is this a glass jar lid or something else - Swinton



## embe (Aug 26, 2021)

From what I can make out it's marked "Swinton" and "S.Y.C.B. Co"

My Google searches not panning out.  I thought the groove across the top diameter was for a wire closure, but the lack of info has me second-guessing. Measures approx 2 -1/4" diameter and a bit over 3/4" deep.  Any ideas?


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks like a British food jar lid...would have been cork lined and may have had a little wire clamp that ran over the top.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 26, 2021)

embe said:


> From what I can make out it's marked "Swinton" and "S.Y.C.B. Co"
> 
> My Google searches not panning out.  I thought the groove across the top diameter was for a wire closure, but the lack of info has me second-guessing. Measures approx 2 -1/4" diameter and a bit over 3/4" deep.  Any ideas?


Here is a link from ETSY https://www.etsy.com/listing/743501498/c1890s-s-y-g-b-co-swinton-england


----------



## embe (Aug 26, 2021)

I think you got it, thanks!


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice ETSY image.
Yes, a wire-retained glass jar lid -- ?food or medication?

Some quick pointers, to aid your further investigations:

Here (below) is a write up, on worthpoint.  The item is a glass jar, which is pictured, 4 images, but THEY DO NOT SHOW A TOP-VIEW PICTURE OF THE LID!!!  How crazy is that?
The inscription is the same as yours -- S Y G B CO SWINTON = S Y C B (which is correct?) (I think the G, see below).

Go to:








						ROYAL NAVY DOCK YARD BERMUDA - S.Y.G.B. Co. Swinton Canning Jar with Lid | #1927830331
					

AN S.Y.G.BCO. CANNING JAR WITH LIDTHAT WAS RECOVEREDBY ONE OF THE DOCK ARMS OF THE ROYAL NAVY DOCK YARD IN BERMUDA AS A PART OF AN ORGANIZED DIVE - LATE 1970S / EARLY 1980S Thisneat canning jar with l




					www.worthpoint.com
				



for images -- I was unable to copy and paste them here.
You can compare the diameter of your lid to that of the jar -- "almost 3 inches".
If not the same item as yours, at least a sibling.

"I wonder what S Y G B Co stands for?" you ask.  It stands (almost certainly) for the "South Yorkshire Glass Bottle Company".  Google it.  Lots of info.

One reference, in the 1869 Post Office Directory of Chemists and Druggists, under Medical Glass Bottle Makers, page 428, notes:
"South Yorkshire Glass Bottle Company, Swinton, Rotherham, Yorkshire.  (Did they make only 'medical glass'?)

I'd bet (with a little (or a lot of) correspondence with English collectors) you can find a bottom that goes with your lid, or perhaps find an English collector who is looking for a lid to go with his/her jar.  That would be very cool.  Good luck with the wire.  (That's one of the reasons I am attracted to glass, I think - so nearly permanent.)

The worthpoint write-up:
AN S.Y.G.BCO. CANNING JAR WITH LIDTHAT WAS RECOVEREDBY ONE OF THE DOCK ARMS OF THE ROYAL NAVY DOCK YARD IN BERMUDA AS A PART OF AN ORGANIZED DIVE - LATE 1970S / EARLY 1980S Thisneat canning jar with lid (the retaining wire is gone)(almost 3 inches indiameter across the bottomx5 3/8inches tall) - lid is marked "S.Y.G.B. Co. Swinton" and the bottom is marked "M317 1460" -was recovered by a diver in the late 1970s / early 1980s as a part of an organized dive in the area below the prison hulks that weremoored along the Royal Navy Dock Yard dock arms during the period of the yard's construction. A variety of items, including bottles and prisoner carved stones (many of which are now in the museum there), were recovered. The 1990 Bermuda Festival booklet included a story about the dives on this site and the Numistics Association of Australia also published an article about the dive site and the convict carved stones - both were written by some of the divers who were involved. I started selling these items on Ebay last summer and will be listing the rest of the collectionover the next few weeks. A provenance letter and a sheet with dive information including the map of the dive site that I included in the photos will be included with this item.Please note that this bottle is in dive recovered condition - The jar has a little discoloration, but overall is in very good condition - the lid is very rough around the rim.Look at my other auctions for other Bermuda dive items - I will continue to sell items from this collection over the next few weeks. I will also be selling some other nice items from my inventory, so be sure to check back. I will combine shipping upon request.


----------

